# Do Not Disturb!



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, how you doin?


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm well my friend. How are things in BFE?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this is awesome... did you end up will millions of crayfish all over the place?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol I was talkn like the male crawdad. He got her in the missionary position n says hey, how you doin. They only have a 50-100 or so babies at a time Bob. Whatever the female can carry under her tail. Everything AOK in BFE. Lol


----------

